# My letter D on the keyboard is sticking



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

The past couple days (maybe a week now); the letter D on my keyboard sticks..... I have to go back through all my e-mails etc to edit for missing "D's"..... I have a Dell E1405 laptop.... what is the best way to deal with this? Please help!!!! :help: thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

When that happens to me it is because I have a crumb of something stuck under the offending key - time to clean the keyboard.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Do these keys "pop" off like on a regular keyboard? :shrug: I didn't want to try an ruin my computer...... I tried that "canned spray", but I must be doing something wrong b/c it came out as liquid..... DS will have to assist.......

Thanks for your help......


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Good ******* fix sometimes works for a few days. RAP it!! Use your finger and just hit key harder than normal typing a few times. 

This offer comes with ******* garuntee . "It might work man."


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't pop them off and I don't use canned air - the key smash works quite well if it is a crushable crumb, but usually I go under the specific key with a piece of paper and sort of tease the crumb out (hold down each key around it one at a time so you can see/reach underneath). It usually hides under another key so you have to work it along to the edge to get it out.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

cow whisperer said:


> I tried that "canned spray", but I must be doing something wrong b/c it came out as liquid..... DS will have to assist.......
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> "Directions: USE THIS PRODUCT ONLY AS DIRECTED. Wear protective eyewear to avoid injury from dust and derbis. Prior to first use, remove safety tab on spray applicator top. *HOLD CAN UPRIGHT* before and during use. Do not use this product while holding can upsidedown or at an angle, which may cause flammable, freezing liquid to be dispensed, potentially causing injury or igniting if exposed to an open flame or other ignition source. Unplug electronic devices before using this product. Hold can approximately TWO inches from item to be dusted. Operate in a series of short blasts. Attach extension tube to remove hard-to-reach derbis."


----------

